# FAMILY FEUD OF HORROR! (finally)



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Cool game. Thanks for sharing with us -CC


----------



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

Absolutely AWESOME site. Thanks for Feud game, can't wait to play it. Question for ya though...how did you all play Halloween Pictionary? Looking for ideas, thanks!

Cheryl


----------



## Darthpilgrim (Feb 18, 2004)

I played Pictionary at the first party I had. Just had two teams and they took turns. I made up all of the things for them to draw. Maybe we can help you out here. Some I remember.

Bats in the Belfre
A Bat outta Hell
Grave Digger
Scared Stiff
When Hell freezes over
Ghost Writer
Ghost stories
Till Death Do Us Part
Bone Daddy
Scared Stiff
Devils Brew
Dead as a Door Knob
Good and Dead
High Spirits
Monster Mash
Haunted House
Scared to Death
Cat Got Your Tounge
Bleeding Heart

SOOOO MANY, THIS'LL GET YA STARTED!


"We have such wonderful sights to show you!"
www.harrisonhaunts.com


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I was waiting for the results - perfect timing! Thanks for the game!

Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you


----------



## FrontRowJoe (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry to revive such an old thread, but I've been looking for survey results and/or rules for a game of Halloween Family Feud, and this seems to be perfect. Unfortunately, harrisonhaunts seems to be a dead website. Does anyone still have the files for this game?


----------



## SKATERONICE (Sep 24, 2007)

I would like the file as well. Thought this would be a great idea for an adult game but all I could fine even searching google is the original 10 or so questions and peoples answers. I thought it would be hard to play (and a very short game) with only these questions..and lets face it my brain is wiped from party planning. I wasn't really interested in "survey says" answers because didn't really think there was a wrong answer and just thought it would be fun to see what people come up with. Figured I would come up with some kind of point system once I got a good load of questions. Maybe I will start a new post and see if anyone can come up with some good ideas.


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry but I cannot open this site...says it could not be found....

Laurie


----------



## SKATERONICE (Sep 24, 2007)

I posted this on another thread but I will post again. Here is a list of about 100 things I could find that dealt with Halloween for Pictionary. We are going to divide into 2 teams of 5 or 6 and the first team to get 20 pts. (2 points for each correct answer) wins. I figured that would be long enough and if not we can play again. Just giving out small dollar store cute halloween pails filled with candy to winners. Here is my word list, I seperated into catagories to help a bit and will maybe start out with a pre-warm up with easier ones and go from there. If things are getting frustrating with harder ones I will switch off or something. I will explain catagories before game.

CATAGORIES (all apply to Halloween)

TV/Movie/Song= title of movie or character in movie or Halloween song 
Place = affiliated with Halloween (could be a room as in kitchen or place like Spookyville) 
Thing = object Examples: knife or animal such as Dog or a title such as Mean, Angry etc. 
Person= Example: crazied maniac, Hairy beast etc. 
Action = Stabbing etc. or sentence as in "when the sun comes up tommorrow" etc. 



HARDER -
A BAT OUTTA HELL	Tv/Movie/Song
BATS IN THE BELFRY	Thing
BOBBING FOR APPLES	Action
BONE DADDY	Person
BOOGEYMAN	Person
CADAVER	Person
CAT GOT YOUR TONGUE	Action
CHUCKY (CHILDS PLAY)	Tv/Movie/Song
CLEAVER	Thing
CREATURE FROM BLACK LAGOON	Tv/Movie/Song
DAY OF THE DEAD	Tv/Movie/Song
DEAD AS A DOOR KNOB	Action
DEMONS	Thing
DEVILS BREW	Thing
DISEMBODIED SPIRIT	Thing
DUNGEON	Place
ELECTRIC CHAIR	Thing
ELVIRA	Tv/Movie/Song
EXECUTE	Action
FREDDY (NIGHTMARE ON ELM ST)	Tv/Movie/Song
GALLOWS	Place
GHOST SHIP	Thing
GHOST STORY	Thing
GHOSTBUSTERS	Tv/Movie/Song
GOBLIN	Thing
GOURDS	Thing
GRAVE DIGGER	Person
GUILLOTINE	Thing
HARRY POTTER	Tv/Movie/Song
HEARSE	Thing
HIGH SPIRITS	Action
HOMICIDAL MANIAC	person
HOWL	Action
HUNCHBACK OF NOTRE DAME	Tv/Movie/Song
IMPALE	Action
JASON (FRIDAY THE 13TH)	Tv/Movie/Song
LITTLE SHOP OF HORRORS	Tv/Movie/Song
MONSTER MASH	Tv/Movie/Song
MR. HYDE (DR. JEKYL & MR. HYDE)	Tv/Movie/Song
NIGHTMARE BEFORE XMAS	Tv/Movie/Song
OCCULT	Thing
PHANTOM OF THE OPERA	Tv/Movie/Song
PYSCHO	Tv/Movie/Song
RAVEN	Thing
SCARED STIFF	Action
SCARED TO DEATH	Action
SCREAMS	Action
SILENCE OF THE LAMBS	Tv/Movie/Song
SPOOKY	Thing
STABBING	Action
THE GREAT PUMPKIN	Tv/Movie/Song
THING (FROM ADAMS FAMILY)	Person
TIL DEATH DO US PART	Action
UNDERTAKER	Person
WHEN HELL FREEZES OVER	Action
WICKED	Thing
WITCHING HOUR	Thing
WOLVES	Thing

EASIER -
BATS	Thing
BLACK CAT	Thing
BLOODY AXE	Thing
BONES	Thing
CANDY CORN	Thing
CAULDRON	Thing
CEMETARY	Place
COBWEBS	Thing
COFFIN	Thing
DEVIL	Person
EYEBALLS	Thing
FANGS	Thing
FLYING BROOM	Thing
FRANKENSTEIN	Person
FULL MOON	Thing
GHOST Person
GRAVEYARD	Place
GUTS Thing
HAUNTED HOUSE	Place
HAYRIDE	Action
HEADLESS HORSEMAN	Person
INDIAN CORN	Thing
JACK O LANTERN	Thing
MAD SCIENTIST	Person
MASK Thing
MUMMY	Person
OWL	Thing
POTIONS	Thing
SCARECROW	Thing
SKELETON	Thing
SKULLS	Thing
SPIDER	Thing
STAKE THRU THE HEART	Action
TOMBSTONE	Thing
TRICK OR TREATERS	Person
VAMPIRE	Person
WEREWOLF	Person
WITCH Person
ZOMBIE	Person


----------



## Bobcats110 (Oct 23, 2007)

I am a newcomer to the site, lurked a little in the past, but never posted. So I'm hoping to make a big splash. I've sent the Family Fued questions to a large group of peers and work associates and am tabulating the answers - which I should have done Thursday night. If anyone wants them, please email me off list at bobcats110 @ gmail.com and I'd be happy to send.

In the "spirit" of infomation exchange of the board, I ask that you in return send me your best party recipe/decoration idea that isn't TOO labor intensive. I'll still send you the info if you ask for it and don't reciprocate, just thought it would be a good way to start planning for 2008!!

I will try to revive the game for 2008 and will start taking questions from the board and any others that are suggested and submit to my group and post those results in 2008. So keep the new questions coming.

Thanks everyone in advance for participating in this board, I've found so many idas that I had to start getting involved.


----------

